# ARMORskids question



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

I am thinking of purchasing the *ARMORskids* skid shoes for my *New Ariens Hydro Pro 28"*

Anybody using them on an Ariens Hydro Pro? 

If so did *you* need to use *spacers*? 

If *you *used spacers were the *OEM bolts long enough*?

*Your input is appreciated.*

https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-926053-Snow-Thrower/p8622.html (my snowblower, bought from Boston Lawnmower)

Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives The Skid Show Company. I believe the ASE0310-B is the correct size.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have not used ArmorSkids but have heard good things about them. Additionally the owner will guide you through exactly what you need for your application when you order through the company website. I have an asphalt drive with some pavers at the apron and for me Ariens poly skids worked well. From what I have read, ArmorSkids are better for gravel.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Northframingham, I don't have a hydro but I do have an Ariens 924 - ST1028, probably very similar in size as yours. I have ArmorSkids on 2 of my snowblowers including the Ariens 924. I like them a lot and that's why I got another pair. Concerning spacers, your present skid bolts are probably 3 1/2 inches apart (center to center) like mine. ArmorSkid spacers, as far as I know, only come in the 3 inch size or smaller. They may make a bigger version commercially, but I don't know. So I have large fender washers on there now. You could take your old Ariens metal shoe and cut the bottom off - to make your own custom spacer - it should work fine. By the way, I got my second pair of ArmorSkids at Home Depot for $39.00 plus tax and free shipping to store for pick up. The best feature I like about them is that you glide over any cracks/bumps (neighbors sidewalks) and it spares your bucket from those hits. The small detail that I don't like is both my snowblowers tend to ride up on that EOD snow pile left by the snowplows. I can live with that and I plan to put some weights on the bucket to hopefully counteract that. Great product and very well made. Easy to install. Hardest part of the job is taking off your old ones!
Best of luck.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

The bolt spacing on my 2018 Ariens Pro Hydro 28, as well as my 2015 Ariens Platinum 24 SHO, is 3" and while I didn't need spacers I did add one to each side on the Pro Hydro, just to add a little strength. For my 24 SHO I needed two spacers on each side to clear the auger housing. 


In my experience the stock Ariens Skid Shoe bolts are long enough to use with two spacers (on each side) and the Armor Skids............


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

While I don't have an Ariens my lowly Troy Bilt has a set of Armor Skids. I did not need any spacers and they work great with my hilly, uneven stone driveway. The site should tell you whether you need the spacers or not. They were very helpful to me. For me these were a great addition to the snow blower.

Whimsey


----------



## Attaboy (Jan 13, 2018)

I have been running Armor Skids on my Ariens Compact 24 for the last 5 years, I have not worn them down yet and with my positive experience with these skids I would never own and run any 2 stage snow blower without Armor Skids, these things solve many problems and protect the front and sides of your machine as well. 

The c/c bolt spacing on my Ariens 24 is 3'', therefore I removed the Ariens factory shoes and bolted these right in place, a 2 minute job each side and a perfect fit. The Armor Skids site should supply you easily with all the info you may require for your machine, as well you can always send Bob an e-mail with any additional questions you may have. These Armor Skids are extremely well made and rock solid.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I purchase these mainly for my uneven driveway but they also work great if you have to clear snow off your yard. I have a finicky dog so I always clear a nice size spot for him to do his business.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

You can't beat Armor Skids. They are everything "all other skids ever want to grow up to be"!:wink2:


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

I recently installed ArmorSkids on my 2018 Ariens Platinum SHO Track 28. It DID require spacers and the OEM bolts worked fine. They're great!


----------



## TroutCreekPete (Mar 5, 2018)

*Armorskids for Craftsman Blower*

*Just installed Armorskids on my Craftsman Model 247.88190*


*They will be good for gravel driveway, here in mtns. of Colo.*
*Skids are NOT junk ..... they are well designed, professionally(USA) fabricated & exact fit for my machine. *
*I give a 5 Star rating for Bob Sayre & his armorskid company.*


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

I installed Amorskids on my new Deluxe 28 SHO. On the Deluxe, spacers are needed - I just used large fender washers. The stock bolts were plenty long enough.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Yup, they are good.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've had multiples I've put on various machines. I even have them on the Searsasaurus and though I didn't have a set available I made a little mod that allowed them to work. I have uneven pavement and they handle it well.


----------



## lnh (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm about to install them on my Platinum SHO 24. Any advice on whether the more narrow or wider leading edge should face forward? Remember reading somewhere that for pavement go narrow forward and gravel do the opposite.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

Wide side forward for gravel, installed on the Honda HSS928


----------



## lnh (Mar 17, 2019)

Thank you for the confirmation. I'm paved so did the opposite. Although there isn't any snow around right now, I ran it across some uneven stone slabs which have been problematic with the OEM skids. Like a joy, it handled it perfectly.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I first put the wide side out front, as I have uneven sidewalks and a gravel driveway. The blower kept trying to ride up over the snow.
So I turned them around to put the narrow end out front and that helped immensely.


----------

